# Bqt p7-pro-550w



## Silver1504 (9. September 2010)

hallo
seit ca. 2 wochen habe ich ein surren in meinem netzteil wenn ich spiele z.b Starcraft 2, BFBC2. 

mein system:
BQT P7-PRO-550W
AMD Phenom X6 1090T
Crosshair IV Formula
8 GIG DDR3 1600
ATI 5870
4 SATA Platten
1 SSD
1 Blu-ray Brenner + Blu-ray Laufwerk

brauch mein system zuviel strom oder is das netzteil einfach nur defekt?

mfg
Silver


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (9. September 2010)

Hallo Silver1504

Aus welcher Entfernung nimmst du diese Geräusche wahr?
Und welcher Art sind die Geräusche?


----------



## Silver1504 (9. September 2010)

ich hab mein gehäuse aufgemacht und hab direkt ans netzteil gehört. ist eine art surren. wenn ich die spiele beende ist alles wieder normal. 4-5 mal getestet (spiel gestartet, surren. desktop, nichts) immer am netzteil direkt.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (9. September 2010)

Hallo Silver1504

Diese Geräusche sind bei einem Netzteil normal, es besteht kein Grund zur Sorge.
Aus deiner normalen Arbeitsposition kannst du nichts wahrnehmen?


----------



## Silver1504 (9. September 2010)

doch, mal ist es extrem lautes surren mal weniger. aber gut hörbar in normaler position.


----------



## stephan-as-ice (9. September 2010)

Im Netzteil sind Spulen. Bei hoher Last oder einem Defekt fangen die manchmal an zu fiepen oder zu surren. Da hilft nur ein Umtausch, wenn erforderlich. Es ist ein herstellerunabhängiges Thema.


----------



## Silver1504 (9. September 2010)

wie müsste ich da jetzt vorgehen wegen umtausch. hab geschaut, netzteil ist jetzt knapp 2 1/2 jahre alt.


----------



## DaxTrose (10. September 2010)

Ich misch mich mal hier ein, da ich das gleiche Netzteil habe und das selbe Problem. Bei höherer Last (Spielen) macht es auch Surrgeräusche, das aber schon von Anfang an. Ich hatte es erst in einem System mit normaler Luftkühlung und dachte, es sind die Lüfter der Grafikkarte. Als ich dann aber auf Wasserkühlung umgebaut habe, war dieses Geräusch immer noch da und ich habe festgestellt, dass es wirklich das Netzteil ist. In meinem anderen Rechner hatte ich das Dark Power P7 650W Pro verbaut, welches diese Geräusche nicht machte. 
Da es sich aber um mein Zweitrechner handelt und die Garantie vom Netzteil eh schon abgelaufen ist, habe ich nichts unternommen - vor allem, weil es ansonsten problemlos läuft.


----------

